# Indian Spillway loaded!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was at Indian this afternoon Man was spillway packed with fisher people  Lot of fish there as well. did not see any big saugeyes but lot of eaters. Was a great evening to get out. Trollers get your boats in gear they are hitting. I saw some good quality fish caught tonight.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice saugeyes, sounds like they are putting the feed bag on heavy.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice fish slim. Do no know Indian. jigs or blades in spillway.


----------



## fisherman (Jun 3, 2005)

yes i agree indian lake spillway is hot. buddy and i got 4 nice ones yesterday afternoon. and people was elbow to elbow tho. and everyone was limiting out


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Spent the morning at the spillway, did pretty well. Everyone was using jigs w/green of orange grubs. The best action I saw was near the twin bridges @33, get there early cause it was packed when I left @ noon. Biggest fish was about 20" and 2 to 3lbs.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I fished the spillway today and got a nice 19" saugeye right off the bat. I also got my feet soaked trying to get him out with no net in that current. I had several other bites but no other fish. 

When I released that saugeye people looked at me like I was nuts. I love it!


----------



## fisherman (Jun 3, 2005)

buddy and his girlfriend and i went to the spillway we got 8 saugeye and 1 white bass. buddy's girlfriend caught the biggest saugeye was 24 inchs mike up to mikes bait and tackle has the picture of it.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I went to Indian yesterday afternoon and it was absolutely packed. I couldn't even get in anywhere below spillway except up on old bridge over 33. The bite has slowed way down. The water level dropped a good foot and a half in the river and the fish weren't biting as well. I saw a few dinks and a few keepeers but nothing like the day before. 

I was cruising around and found a bunch of other saugeye fisherman on the south shore near Lakeview. Only a couple guys had eyes in their buckets though. Not for lack of trying, there mustlve been 30 guys there too. 

I'm gonna give the eyes a rest and get on some bass instead since its spring!


----------



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

I've never been to Indian, I live in Grove City, can anybody tell me how to get there? Thanks in advance for all of your help.


----------



## nejohnson (Mar 30, 2007)

bstew said:


> I've never been to Indian, I live in Grove City, can anybody tell me how to get there? Thanks in advance for all of your help.


Take 270 around the loop to Dublin, then take the Rt. 33 W. exit towards Marysville and drive about 45 minutes. Rt33 goes right past the lake...cant miss it.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Yesterday when I was at Indian some old timer was complaining about recieveing a $250 ticket for snagging. He said he was fishing in the spillway next to a bunch of other guys and one of them was an undercover wildlife officer. He said he hooked it in the mouth it was just outside/in instead of inside/out. He said the officer was a young guy under 23 probably that was fishing there for an hour till it happened. 

What a great job. You get to fish the hot fish runs on the clock! Then you get to stick it to the cheaters. Im not really a stickler for law enforcement believe me but those snaggers and poachers deserve everything they get and then some. 

Some other guy was complaining that he was accused of snagging because he took the fish off the hook under water. Duh. Why would you even open yourself up to the critisism that you couldve possibly snagged it by taking it off the hook underwater? If you have nothing to hide then hold it up so everyone looking can see. I swear people act like these fish are made out of gold or something. Why would you risk a huge penalty first of all. Secondly why would you do something so unethical to Mother Nature when you're supposed to be a sportsman. After all, its only a lousy fish!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

snagging fish and keeping them wether you mean to snag or not is totaly unethical. If you do this you need to ask yourself. Am I really fishing? is this fish few bites of fish really worth breaking the law? If I know the fish are here thick enough to snag a few, could I just keep fishing and try to catch them the right way, when they decide to bite? Is fishing really just about bringing home meat? If it is just go shoplift some fish from the store either way your stealing.

as far as im concerned a fishermen who snaggs should have his liscence removed for a year, and If he is caught fishing anymore during that year he should pay a very heavy fine.

sorry about the rant I just HATE snaggers. Ill take 10 meat hunters over 1 snagger, at least the meat hunter dosen't break the law, and gives the fish a fighting chance.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a bunch of hawgwash about that hook is outside/in crap. A guy at Maumee was telling me and Redhunter yesterday that a warden wrote him a $107.00 ticket for keeping a walleye that was supposedly hooked outside/in. I always thought the regulation was written to say "hooked in the mouth." Now, we gotta study the way the hook is positioned? That's a load of mularkey. The guy at Maumee was also busted by a 22 yr old kid. I think you could ask the warden to prove that language is written in the regulation or try to fight it in court. These guys aren't rippin mombo jigs and purposefully trying to snag fish. 

CG


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I for one use the "Super Rogue" by Smithwick. The Super Rogues have 3treble hooks, not 2. Now let's say I hook a fish, (hopefully soon) a warden walks up to me while I am fighting the fish. He watches me as I net it and bring it in. 
Now, I KNOW my Rogue is going to have ALL 3 hooks in that fish because that is what I do on purpose as I am fighting the fish so I don't lose it. I will bring the rod in, in a sweeping motion when it gets close to the bank/net so that the middle and back hook get in too.

I net the fish and let's say just for "arguement purposes", the warden tells me that it is snagging? Let's say one treble hook is in the fishes mouth, one in the gill and one below the gill. Who is he to say which hook actually got the fish hooked in the 1st place?

Now.......If you are jigging with a curlytail and he is hooked on the outside of his lip not IN the mouth, (again he could've missed the bite) then I could see an arguement there????? MAYBE..........

Reason being, he could've been going to grab the lure/bait and missed, as you were reeling it in and then it got caught in the side of his lip.

But!!!! If it got hooked in the side, tail, or anywhere NOT CLOSE to the mouth then I would say it is "SNAGGED".

Does that sound resonable to you guys?

Also, I would have to ask the warden to show me in writing in the Regs where it says what he would be writing a ticket for. I just happen to carry the Regs with me in my box. Also, YES I would go to court on it. With my "Regs".


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Also, I would have to ask the warden to show me in writing in the Regs where it says what he would be writing a ticket for. I just happen to carry the Regs with me in my box. Also, YES I would go to court on it. With my "Regs".


i'm no warden,but i'll show you anyway  
doesn't get much plainer than this.



> SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish.


now be sure and take that into court with you


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

But what if the saugeye was "foraging?" wouldn't it be legal then? J/k,lol


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

you didn't misunderstand my post did you? I am not saying it is o.k. to snag a fish at all.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.no i ddn't.i know you definitely don't condone snagging.just pointing you to the "wording" in those regs,concerning the definition of "snagging"


----------



## weaze1 (Nov 16, 2006)

but wait

like the point he said 

if a saugeye hit a rogue and say the back hook dug into the side after the fish fought are gotta get crap saying that that's snagging???


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, Rick ya got me. The other day the DOW webpage was down. I read it today and it is like you pasted it. The language does read really clear. I am glad I didn't learn of this the hard way. I wonder if this was changed recently. I just don't remember it being worded that way. 

CG


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

weaze1 said:


> like the point he said
> 
> if a saugeye hit a rogue and say the back hook dug into the side after the fish fought are gotta get crap saying that that's snagging???


I don't think the wording addresses a situation like this, and I am curious as well. I know I have caught saugeye on Rogues where one of the treble hooks ended up on the gill during the fight. these were definitely hooked on the inside of the mouth with one of the trebles as well.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh by the way, my buddy got 2 eyes and his friend got 3 eyes below Indian last night.

CG


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I don't think the wording addresses a situation like this, and I am curious as well. I know I have caught saugeye on Rogues where one of the treble hooks ended up on the gill during the fight. these were definitely hooked on the inside of the mouth with one of the trebles as well.


i guess it does and doesn't address that scenario
first,someone is getting "technical" when i think the issue is mostly with single hook jigs/baits,which is a no brainer.i'm sure when multiple hook baits are used,and one is obviously inside the mouth,that a game warden would consider that fish legal.it's not an uncommon occurance(by design) when fighting fish,epecially on long multiple hook baits,for one or more of those to find other places to get stuck.i too have had it happen many times,and consider it a legal hookup.

CG,glad you got straight on that.would hate to see you get popped because of misinformation.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> i guess it does and doesn't address that scenario
> first,someone is getting "technical" when i think the issue is mostly with single hook jigs/baits,which is a no brainer.i'm sure when multiple hook baits are used,and one is obviously inside the mouth,that a game warden would consider that fish legal.it's not an uncommon occurance(by design) when fighting fish,epecially on long multiple hook baits,for one or more of those to find other places to get stuck.i too have had it happen many times,and consider it a legal hookup.
> 
> CG,glad you got straight on that.would hate to see you get popped because of misinformation.


What about if I'm fishing a Huskey Jerk and I snag a saugeye in the tail with one treble and while I'm trying to bring him in he gets upset and attacks the HJ and gets another treble in his mouth. Would this be a legal fish or would I have to return it to the water.


----------



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

So are people getting fined for keeping the snagged fish or just reeling the snagged fish in? I was hoover today and saw a few fish snagged, but all on accident. I dont see how anyone should get in trouble for that, unless the fish is kept. Its not like the guys could see the fish and were throwing treble hooks out there and yanking it to get one of them in the side. I am not going to get all up set if someone accidenty snags a fish when reeling a jig in off the bottom, with all the fish laying on the bottom. As long as the fish is released, no harm is done. I am speaking for the accidental snags.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Timmy is a fine if you keep the fish, if you throw it back no harm no foul.


----------



## Jighead (Mar 9, 2005)

I think the proper way to think of this would have to be this. When in doubt turn it loose. If you have to think for one second if the fish is legal. Just turn it loose that way you are safe no matter what. I dont think there would be a way to determin in a court of law what end the fish was hooked first. That would be difficult to prove. So in my opinion I would just turn it loose and try again. After all if the bite is on you should have no problems catching a legal fish.


----------



## Mr. Lightning Rod (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah wondering about the fishing forecast for good friday weekend. Will the big cold front slow the bite down in the spill even more than it has in the last week. I was up there last weekend and caught a few but with having good friday off i plan on going up and trying.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

If the wind keeps pushing from the north this week the spillway should be good there should still be a nice flow going on if so the saugyes will be there and waiting. At least the ones that are left. Think how many fish have been taken out of there in the last couple weeks!! Ungodly number!! So if it is slowing down i would say that is the biggest factor not the weather saugeyes in spillways seem to be more active even in weather changes.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If a fish is hooked anywhere but on the inside of the mouth it could be considered snagging wether intentional or not and must be released immediatly


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I think you guys are overthinking this whole snagging thing way too much. If you're just fishing with a normal lure and accidentally snag a fish in its body if you release it there's no law being broken. The law is trying to stop people from keeping those fish. Of couse its illegal to just throw a weighted bare treble hook out there and rip it across the water in hopes of snagging (obviously) a fish its illegal even if you do release them. Your still hurting the fish. Notice it said point and shank on hook can't be more than 5/8 or an inch apart from each other. If you're in possession of a hook bigger than that its pretty obvious what you were going to do with it. 

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Anyone catch any fish over the last couple of days? Just wondering if its worth trying tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

last weekend me and my dad limited out but i dont no how the bite will b with the cold wether i have herd that they bite better in nasty wheather but does anyone know when the crappie start hitting good up in the spill way


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Coolhunter,
Went yesterday for about 3-3.5 hours and only got 2 15-16" eyes between two of us. It was tough & brutal !!! I'm going to wait until it stabilizes a little and the wind lays down. You might want to give it a couple days.
Tim


----------

